# Mit dem Fahrrad fliegen ...



## ouchylove (17. November 2004)

Nein, hier dreht es sich nicht um irgendwelche tollen Trails, sondern ich brauche eine Rat wie ich mein Bike mit dem Flugzeug transportiere. 

Ich weiss, dass es diese Hartschalenkoffer gibt, die man auch mieten kann. Weiss jemand wo? Ich bin ca. 2 Wochen unterwegs im Januar ...

Am liebsten würde ich ja zwei Räder mitnehmen, in einem Koffer, gibts da ein Modell bzw. Lösung? 

Reicht eigentlich für die Reiseversicherung eine normale Gepäckversicherung oder muss man, da es sich um Sportgeräte handelt noch eine Extraversicherung abschliessen?

Feedback wäre toll und schon mal danke,
verena


----------



## Rabbit (17. November 2004)

Die *Suchfunktion* liefert hier immer eine handvoll nützlicher Informationen 

Bei Reisen in die USA folgendes bedenken 

Koffer oder Karton? 

Und hier noch ein paar weitere "Tips":
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106204
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13142
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9412

Auch ein hilfreicher Beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1353105&postcount=3


Alternativ könnte ich deinen Beitrag auch noch in das "Reise"-Forum hier im IBC verschieben, da werden sie geholfen 

Gruß und schönen Urlaub ...
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2004)

Hallo!
Also ich kenn nur Koffer für1 Rad, auch das Stevens Team hatte nach Malle immer 2 Kartons für Rennrad und MTB mit. Leihen kannst du seinen Koffer bei CNC, allerdings geht auch ein Fahrradkarton. Den gibts kostenlos bei deinem Bikedealer. Da kann man auch sehr gut ein paar Klamotten reinquetschen.

Wohin solls gehen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Alan (17. November 2004)

Morgens, 

in die Teile von B&W (die mit die Top-Koffer herstellen) passt nur ein Rad. www.b-w-international.com Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wer die in HH oder Umgebung vermietet.

Eventuell bekommst Du in einen großen Radkarton auch zwei Räder, diese sind dann aber auch bis zur Unkenntlichkeit auseinandergeschraubt. Deine Fluggesellschaft wird dich über die Maximalabmessungen der Kartons oder Koffer informieren. Die richtig großen Kartons in denen die Räder kommen, bei denen nur noch der Lenker geradegestellt werden muss und die Pedalen eingesetzt werden, sind zu groß und daher nicht mehr genehmigt (eigene leidvolle Erfahrung...).

Gepäck ist normalerweise nur über das Gewicht versichert, für 1 kg bekommst Du im Schadensfall xyz SZR. Wieviel ein SZR (Sonderziehungsrecht) gerade wert ist, verrät dir auch die Fluglinie. Es ist nicht viel und auf jeden Fall weniger, als jedes noch so vergammelte Hollandrad wert ist... Eine Extraversicherung ist daher empfehlenswert. Du kannst das Rad bzw. die Räder auch als Luftfracht aufgeben, der Transport dürfte teurer sein, dafür ist die Versicherungssumme höher. Es gibt sooo viele Speditionen am Flughafen, hol einfach ein paar Angebote ein.

Bist Du dir sicher, dass Du dich mit zwei Rädern abschleppen willst? Für zwei Wochen? 

Schön'n Tag weiterhin, 

D.


----------



## ouchylove (17. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ könnte ich deinen Beitrag auch noch in das "Reise"-Forum hier im IBC verschieben, da werden sie geholfen



Ich such doch Verleiher aus HH ... und nicht aus ganz Deutschland ...

@ Robert: Danke für den Tip ... Es geht erst nach San Francisco und dann Santa Clara ... Californien ...  

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2004)

Nen ordentlich fetten Hügel suchen, treten, was das Zeug hält, allen Mut zusammennehmen und...



			
				ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, hier dreht es sich nicht um irgendwelche tollen Trails, sondern ich brauche eine Rat wie ich mein Bike mit dem Flugzeug transportiere.



ääähhh...ach so. 

Ich habe in meiner Fahrradtransporttasche (anno 96  ) auch zwei komplette Räder (das, was ich mit nach Vancouver nahm und das dort gekaufte) transportiert. Aber, wie Alan schon sagte, ziemlich auseinandergebaut. Das ging als normales Gepäckstück. Kann man eigentlich noch 2x 30kg mitnehmen?

Viel Spaß beim Schleppen 
gerrit


----------



## Quantic (17. November 2004)

Wie mache ich das eigentlich, wenn ich ne Radtour machen will, ohne Unterkunft und mietwagen, sondern nur mit Bike und Zelt?

hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## botcha (17. November 2004)

joa man darf noch 2x30 kg mit nehmen....auf jeden fall war es so als ich vor nem halben jahr nach amerika geflogen bin!!!hab mir da auc nen bike geholt


----------



## ouchylove (17. November 2004)

botcha schrieb:
			
		

> joa man darf noch 2x30 kg mit nehmen....auf jeden fall war es so als ich vor nem halben jahr nach amerika geflogen bin!!!hab mir da auc nen bike geholt



Sag mal haben die geschaut, ob du ein neues Bike dabei hattest, oder ob die gebraucht aussahen? Musstest du Belege zeigen?

Fragt sich,
verena


----------

